# Removing downrod from ceiling fan



## connyou (May 7, 2008)

You bought a used ceiling fan?

I have no idea why anyone would put Loctite on the threads. If there is no pin or set screws, just unscrew the rod. There might have been set screws at one time and the threads are damaged.


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

they make them so they don't come apart too easy, don't want them to wiggle free up on the ceiling, if your sure you want it apart, you could put a pipe wrench on the pipe, you may scratch it all up, just be careful not to damage the motor, and might be easier in the long run to take the blades off first, and to have someone hold onto the motor while you are turning the pipe, good luck.


----------



## pantul (May 8, 2008)

Thank You Dude.....the only one who understood what I was asking. The fan is already down with no blades and still couldn't get it apart. Guess I will have to try the pipe wrench route. Thanks again.


----------



## micromind (Mar 9, 2008)

Most of these downrods have either a setscrew or a pin through them. Some are not even threaded, just a pin through the middle of the rod. They're well hidden sometimes.

Rob


----------



## tima2381 (Feb 24, 2007)

connyou said:


> I have no idea why anyone would put Loctite on the threads.


The Hunter fan I bought last year came from the factory with Loctite on the threads.


----------



## detour13 (Apr 18, 2010)

*removing a hunter fan downrod*

I agree they must put lock tight on these down rods, tried wd 40 n two pipe wrenches, still cant break down rod. either going to find a lock tight remover or just cut rod to size i need.


----------

